# WSJ: Which Mobile Operating System Is The Best?



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

http://online.wsj.com/community/groups/question-day-229/topics/apple-google-makes-best-mobile


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Vote! Vote! Vote!


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

82% android right now. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

> 82% android right now. I wasn't expecting that.


 Someone mentioned it elsewhere, but I think the voting selection was flash-based. Android users might have had a little easier time getting their votes in...


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Someone mentioned it elsewhere, but I think the voting selection was flash-based. Android users might have had a little easier time getting their votes in...


Haha this is hilarious. I think even the Apple junkies are a little peeved after yesterday's "revolutionary" event.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I posted this in another thread but here it is again.










I think that speaks volumes!!!


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

That's just dominating.


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Can't argue with the facts.


----------

